# The 1964 Land lord.



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

My father in law bought this 1964 Simplicity Land lord in the spring of the year. My wife says he had some other little lawn tractor he traded in on it but she can not remember the brand or even the color since she was only 11 at the time. Dad got the mower deck and a dozer blade for cleaning his concrete drive way.
In 1968 after a huge storm dumped 28 inches of snow dad bought the snow blower for it. 



Dad was a very fussy man and took excellent care of all his tools and equipment. This tractor is all original except for the fluids and battery.
It is down right now because it needs its 3d set of points and condenser which I will install in the spring/summer.



In April 1972 he bought a new Simplicity 7112, it became the main lawn mowing tractor and used in the winter to push snow with the blade.
The land lord took care of the garden rototilling and the snow blowing after that.



When Dad got colon cancer in 2003 and the chemo was kicking his butt his oldest daughter took over the lawn mowing, Unknowing by me dad was still cleaning the air filter and changing the oil and keeping every thing greased up. But after his death those things were not being done. By fall of 2010 it smoking badly and sil (old maid only a brain dead man would wed and I have my doubts on that even.) was whining about it and I got many a call that is had quit and would not start. Yet every time I got there it would start right up.
2012 mom gave in and bought a new 2012 Simplicity and since the dealer didn't want the old 7112 Kare said for us to buy it and have a piece of daddy with us till we passed. 
The tractor was not all we got. Original sales recite on what dad paid for the tractor and mower deck. Every belt battery and other parts dad had bought was in the folder with the owners manual. Hey I told you dad was fussy.
I have used that 7112 a lot to mow a hill in the back yard and around tight bushes too. It has never stalled on me nor not started. Of course I don't do hours upon hours of mowing with it because I have a Exmark 60" z turn mower. 
Anyway I will get around some time this summer I hope and rebuild the engine.

I hope some day to also own the land lord that thing does a real nice job with just 9 hp and the single stage blower.







 Al


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like that Simplicity will out last all of us. Not many would take such good care of their machinery and keep track of maintenance records too. Especially these days. I can see why your wife and you want to keep them.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Yeah, back in those days they were well made for sure..... the Wheel Horse would still be my top choice though. They still bring good money....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

That's for sure. Seems there is a rather fanatical following of Wheel Horse enthusiasts that grab them up.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Trust me there is a following for all brands including the craftsman and MTD models.
Along with 2 Simplicity's I have a old Bolens, Wheel Horse New Holland Sperry Rand and a Ariens. 

Plus a old Monkey wards 2 wheel walk behind from the 50's also from my FIL.

 Al


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice story al, keep the land lord in the family too! now that I have the M/W tractor I'm half looking for a 314 or 316 toro but i'll take a 520 if the price is right


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

A very informative website about Simplicity tractors...

http://www.simpletractors.com/


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> It is down right now because it needs its 3d set of points and condenser which I will install in the spring/summer.
> 
> Al


Do you know if that engine is adaptable to an electronic ignition module, without points and condenser?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

alleyyooper said:


> Trust me there is a following for all brands including the craftsman and MTD models.
> Along with 2 Simplicity's I have a old Bolens, Wheel Horse New Holland Sperry Rand and a Ariens.
> 
> Plus a old Monkey wards 2 wheel walk behind from the 50's also from my FIL.
> ...


The "antique garden tractor" hobby has really taken off over the past 10 years or so, there is even a magazine for the hobby:

L&GT | Home

(im a subscriber!)

yes, some prices can be "up there", and are rising, but really only for the rare models..(and JD green paint seems to double the price, compared to a comparable non-green model, for reasons I still dont understand! 

But most old "average" un-restored garden tractors, not with green paint, are still very reasonable..

I bought my 1964 Wheel Horse model 854, one of the more desirable "round hood" models, for $250 six years ago, which I thought was a decent price:










yeah, shes in 50 year old un-restored condition!  and she looks rough, which is reflected in the lower price..but I prefer that actually..she still runs great.

If professionally restored, like this:










the same model could sell in the $500 to $1,000 range!
which I wouldn't pay..but I would prefer to restore it myself anyway.

Scot


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

rubbing my chin on this pair: Allis Chalmers 310 Deluxe


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

A vote for:

Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums

Have a Craftsman II riding 19.5HP Briggs & Stratton belt driven gear transmission riding mower; Craftsman II 20HP Kohler Magnum belt driven transmission garden tractor with electric sleeve hitch furrow plow; and Craftsman 20.5HP Kohler Command 46" hydrostatic transmission garden tractor (I have the day off today and am removing the gas tank to clean out the varnish from prior poor maintenance which is gumming up the crankcase air-actuated fuel pump).

I don't like belt driven gear transmission for mowing.

I will sell the riding mower and set up the 46" hydro for mowing. 

I am not impressed with the electric sleeve hitch for furrow plowing.

I will likely upgrade from the garden tractor to an "estate" tractor with hydraulic sleeve hitch on the rear and front pto.

None of the above are apparently appropriate for my snow blowing application (dirt, sloped driveway).


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice story & machine, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Yes you can switch over the ignition to electronic on the old 23D Brigs engine.

I own a few my self like this Sperry Rand new Holland 12hp and blade.



And this S 16 Ariens.



 Al


----------

